# SG Bosco von der Hagenmühle SchH III



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this dog?









Here is his website.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ok, major DROOL!!!

some of my favorite lines in there too!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Definitely has some nice dogs in his pedigree... And he's another drop dead gorgeous male..

Are you looking to get a pup from him?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgAre you looking to get a pup from him?











I just like to look.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful! I was looking at his obedience photos and there's a photo of him launching off of the top of the a-frame that's awesome. (Something I had to have Doerak unlearn so he could do agility.)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

ok first of all he is awesome 
handsome 

wow


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

I remember when this litter was born, he was my favorite pup. Still even, one of my favorite litters since that time.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Very nice dog. 

We have a Vito son and Olex grandson (dam) (Isco) here. Similar breeding. Seems to a focal breeding that was done in Germany a few times.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous. How did he get an SG and not a V?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will let the people with more knowledge on structure comment.

But, if a dog is koer'd and shown the 1st time over 3.5 years, the rating is no higher than a SG. The dog can go back and get a higher rating, if applicable.

That is why Emi has a SG right now. Show rating (1st time) and BS was done at 5.5 years of age. Siefert "bopped" me on the head at that show and told me to get her back into the ring in the next year....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

On the Koerbericht page it says "SG (Junghundklasse)", so SG is the highest rating he could have achieved in that class.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Did what we did with Enzo: did the show rating in the young class, since it is applicable for the breed survey. 

Went back when we finally had time and a show did not conflict with working/trialing and got the V.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Well that makes more sense. I may be quite wrong, but nothing in that dog's photo says anything but V to me. Get that stud muffin back to the ring for a re-eval!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMWell that makes more sense. I may be quite wrong, but nothing in that dog's photo says anything but V to me. Get that stud muffin back to the ring for a re-eval!


Me too, I figured it had to be that whenever he was shown the SG was the highest rating possible, and it appears it was. I love seeing working dogs in the ring and getting Vs.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The problem is that trying to fit showing when you are training and trialing. With us, it was work 1st for Gabor, then training and trialing Enzo and then the girls. 

You will see this dog back in the ring hopefully.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

LOL, this is a topic Sue and I talked about already.. Tom over Olex, great combination.. My import Tara is bred to a male with this same combination.... 

Arko vom Hahner Stock
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/121861/Arko-vom-Hahner-Stock


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

So, I get to see what Ako produces...







Isco's 1st litter in the states is due pretty soon as well. Need to do some research to see how many times that Tom over Olex was done.

And Dennis needs to get into the ring with Dorian (VERY nice male, awesome grips). 

Heck, if Gabor can do 3 dogs in a show, handling with no double handling (Enzo, crazy Fannie and their son Dax) and do a breed survey (crazy Fannie), Dennis needs to start ring training!!!!


----------

